# Hurricane lake



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

first off i know this is the reports section. this will be a report on Saturday 3 April. for now i have some questions. here's a lil background and my plan of attack....



headin up Sat morning so i can be there for dawn. i will start around the southern campground and work my way toward the damn. here's what i will have tied on to start.



buzzbait -7ft med - 20/6 red power pro



bandit 200 series crankbait (texas shad, pearl/black, pearl/blue, or orange craw) - 7ft med - 20/6 red power pro



weightless trick worm (white, bubblegum, baby bass, red shad/green flake) or finesse worm (watermelon red) - 6ft med/light - 8lb stren



suspending jerkbait (hard) texas shad - 6'6" med - 12lb cajun line (red)



carolina rigged lizard (watermelon, baby bass, or black/blue glitter) - 7ft med heavy - 15lb berkley color change line (gold in sun, clear underwater)





those will be tied on tonight and yes i will be walking and carrying everything. i'm not a big fan of retying. lol. now for some questions....



1) is my starting point good for bank fishing or would starting on the north side be better???

2) suggestion on colors and rigging for the trick worms?

3) suggestion on how to fish the jerkbait (never really fished one)

4)suggestions on color and rigging on the lizard?



it will be my first time fishing this lake and its a long drive. i want to be prepared as much as possible. any and all suggestions are welcome. and i will post up a report saturday night.



thanks in advance,

~ jesse


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

11 views and no replies? i know somebody has something to comment on...the tackle the line, lure colors something? anything is helpful. even if you heard from something from somebody post it up.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok, if you dont want to post in here, send mea PM. anything will help. thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just be patient, someone will post up.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Jesse,

I fished there last Sat. from a boat out of the north landing and caught plenty of fish. All were caught on soft plastics....worms and lizards rigged Texas and Carolina. I stayed away from weightless because of the wind. Colors were watermelon red, pumpkin seed, and redbug for thelizard. Hope this helps and good luck!!



:letsdrink


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

When we were up there about a month ago......We had a lot of bites on carolina rigged black finesse worms through the middle of the lake....Had some really big bites on that set up. That black looks really good in that water.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Its tough fising from the bank without a dip net. The grass is probably 5 feet out from the edge. With the 20lb test you matbe ok. I use 4 and 6lb test and have to be real carefull o\around that grass......David


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have the caroline rig prepped and ready to go with a 6" black w/ blue glitter lizard. and Sh!ts and giggles i packed some 10" redshad ribbon tail worms. that sucks about the grass, my game plan was to fish the south, but you caught yours on the north hmm.... desicions. i'm gonna start a lil more to the left of the campground i saw a road that looks like the first left once you get to the lake. i remember reading that there was timber around that area. i guess i will take a look around as the sun peeks up and if the other side looks easier to move around ill run around to the north. i can cast mt stuff pretty far out and with the braid i get solid hook sets so it i can get the fish to plane maybe i can slide them to me  i have never caught a 5lb bass and my small goal is to catch a fish. my big goal is to get a 5lber. i was thinking about getting a masheti to help clear some spots on the bank, but i dont want to get in trouble i didnt look to see if we are allowed to carry those. i plan on making a full day of the trip so i will try various spots throughout the lake. thanks for the help guys. if you see a guy on the bank with alot of poles a sleeveless shirt and a back pack. stop by and say hi....just dont fish right out of my casting distance and catch fish lol.



~Jesse


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well there were people everywhere!!!!. i was there at daybreak and fished the southern campground. nothing... so i moved to the northern one ans still nothing. so i moved toward the damn and caught 1 dink on a buzzbait. that was it. so i decided to go to bear and nothing there as well. so i figured what the heck i look at karrick. there were so many people there i didnt even stop lol. oh my bass was about 12", white 3/8 buzzbait with the big blade, bout 6 foot from the bank.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bank fishing at a public lake can be challenging....Sorry fer only catching the 1, but I've been in a boat before and caught 0, that's why it's called fishing and not catching brother...:letsdrink


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah but atleast in a boat theres a little freedom to get to places that people havent beat to death. oh well maybe next time. i have always wanted a boat and seeing all the boats lined up on the bank and out on the water just made me think of all the trips my dad and i took in his boat and the memories that were made. so i am gonna sell my truck and buy a 4x4 beater and get a nice boat. that way i can take my wife and the dog and go fishing and camping more.


----------

